# There's A Great Chance The Lakers WONT Make The Playoffs!



## Marvin Harrison (Nov 12, 2002)

Now I know all of you Laker fans are out there saying, "Just wait untill Shaq is back! When Shaq comes back were gonna eat your team alive!" and crap like that, but that's just ignorance. Let me explain:
1. When is Shaq coming back? It seems every day his return date is pushed back a bit, so who knows.

2. Even when Shaq comes back he stil wont be as dominant as he once was. He's older, fatter, uglier (not sure what that has to do with basketball skills but thought id throw it in there anyways), dumber (looking), and his toe will still be iffy.

3. The Lakers have already dug themself a pretty deep hole, and with then playing Dallas tonight the hole's just getting deeper. With surprisingly good teams like Houston and Seattle stepping up and capitilizing on the Lakers slow start, who says the Lakers have enough talent to overtake these teams for playoff spots?

4. The Lakers key role-players are aging quickly and are not as good as years past. Look at Rick Fox, I mean, first he gets beat up by lilttle scrawny DOug Christie, now he comes out playing like the scrub that he has become. Then there's "Mr. Lucky Shot" Robert Horry, who's so old he now gets compared to Morgan Freeman instead of Will Smith, has little to no skills left. And who else does LA have? Derek Fisher, Mark Maddsen, Samake Walker and Medvadenko? LMAO! That is the worst group of "talent" in the NBA by far, it's actually pretty laughable.

5. If LA doesnt win another world title this year, I believe Shaq will relieze his time has passed and retire. We've all seen how bad the Lakers are without Shaq. Kobe canNOT lead an NBA team by himself like Mr. McGrady and Mr. Garnett have. He's just not enough of a team player, he doesnt get his teammates involved like those guys do.

Ok, sorry I got distracted and started rambling towards the end.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Harrison</b>!
> Now I know all of you Laker fans are out there saying, "Just wait untill Shaq is back! When Shaq comes back were gonna eat your team alive!" and crap like that, but that's just ignorance. Let me explain:
> 1. When is Shaq coming back? It seems every day his return date is pushed back a bit, so who knows.
> 
> ...


Point by Point

1. There are only a couple quality centers in the league so any slippage still makes him the best center in the league and most dominant. Answered 1 and 2 there

3. There are 72 more games to go 72 , The Lakers can easily win 50 of those no problem. Seattle always starts fast and fully loaded the Rockets barely beat the Lakers please, Mavs can have home court it won't matter in the PLAYOFFS. 

4. You lose credibilty talking anything but basketball NEWS FLASH role Players were never really outstanding in the 1st place, it only takes S/K to get it done. Top Duo in the league. And K is better than ever. K can carry S until he gets up to speed. 

5. You contradict yourself here, first you say that the other talent is no good then you say Kobe can't lead them anywhere you made your own point there, do me a favor WITH KG AND TMAC DOING ALL THIS LEADING GET THEM OUTTA THE 1ST ROUND PLEASE. will you do that for me, don't come on a 3 time champions board bragging on PERPETUAL 1ST ROUND LOSERS Kinda makes you sound stupid. i say that in a nice way. :no:


----------



## Marvin Harrison (Nov 12, 2002)

1&2. No team in the league depends on their center even half as much as the Lakers depend on Shaq. Other teams have other weapons, the Lakers are Shaq, Kobe, and a bunch of scrubs. So if Shaq slips like I think he will the Lakers slip with him.

3. The Lakers CAN but from what I've seen so far from them, I doubt they WILL. Lakers need to win approximately 53% of their games the rest of the way out to make the playoffs as an 8th seed, Im not sure an out of shape banged up Shaq is enough to turn a crappy Lakers team into a meiocre .500 team.

4. K has proven to be so selfish he makes Allen Iverson look like Jason Kidd. The Lakers role players were bad enough when they were actually getting a few shots a game, now that Kobes hogging everything up they've went from bad to horrible.

5. Great players are suppose to make those around them better, Bird did it, so did Magic. Garnett and McGrady do it too. Kobe does not. case closed. Now onto the other subject, T-Mac and KG led their mediocre teams to above-average records and into the playoffs, Thats all one player can be asked to do. If you wanna go any deeper into the playoffs it takes a team, effort. Now look at Kobe, he cant even lead his team into the Playoffs so he'll never even get a chance to led them past the 1st round.

UNDERSTAND THIS LAKER FANS: 99% OF THE LAKERS SUCESS IS SHAQUILLE O'NEAL. THE LAKERS HORRIBLE START WITHOUT HIM PROVES THAT. SHAQ MAY STILL BE THE MOST DOMINANT CENTER IN THE GAME, BUT HIS PRODUCTIVITY WILL GO DOWN. HE IS JUST TOO FAT AND TOO INJURY PRONE. WITH THE EAST'S DRAMITIC IMPROVEMENT AND THE LAKERS DRAMITIC DROP-OFF, THE LAKERS ARE NOT GURANTEED THE TITLE EVEN IF THEY DO SOMEHOW SNEAK INTO THE PLAYOFFS AND THEN INTO THE FINALS. RIGHT NOW THERE ARE SEVERAL EASTERN CON. TEAMS WHO WILL PROBABLY FINISH WITH BETTER RECORDS THAN THE LAKERS. WHAT IF THE LAKERS HAVE TO PLAY INDIANA OR NEW JERSEY IN THE FINALS, AND THE LAKESHOW DOESNT HAVE HCA? THATS RIGHT, THEY WOULD GET THEIR ***** KICKED. Ok, I'm done with the Lakers, who are done on the season. I think I'll go post at a winning teams message board now. PS. maybe the Lakers can get lucky and win the "LeBron James sweepstakes" then they could trade Kobe for someone like Jerome James or Pat Burke to take Shaqs spot? If either one of those teams wouldnt accept that trade the Lakers could always throw in a couple draft picks. Oh well.
Steve Francis, currently the best guard in the West. By far.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Is it me or is this guy a little weird. Lets See the lakers proved last year that they could win on the rode at New Jersey when they swept them. And if you new just one little thing about basketball you would know that the team is biult around SHAQ not KOBE. If it were biult aroung kobe they would have a defensive pf or C and the other would be a 12-15ppg guy in the post. There Sf would be able to score and defend. The pg would just have to shoot the 3. BUT THE TEAM IS BIULT AROUND SHAQ NOT KOBE WICH MEANS THEY ARE ALL SCRUBS AND CANT SCORE THEY ONLY CAN MAKE LAY UPS OFF THE DOUBLE TEAM OF SHAQ AND WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDEE OPEN SHOTS. And by the way who says kobe cant lead a team to the play offs the season is not over yet. And Garnet and TMAc have had better role players MIller and armstrong are better then the whole la team and there in the very very very weak east with no BIG MEN. And Garnet had WAlly who is an allstar and is alsop better then the la team. And B4 u go and post on a winning teams board which are posting on one by the way get ure facts straight so they dont make u feel stupid.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

no lakers suck ! hahha they were crushed by the mavs! i just hope they wont make the playoffs ! that would really make my day !


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Harrison</b>!
> 1&2. No team in the league depends on their center even half as much as the Lakers depend on Shaq. Other teams have other weapons, the Lakers are Shaq, Kobe, and a bunch of scrubs. So if Shaq slips like I think he will the Lakers slip with him.
> 
> 3. The Lakers CAN but from what I've seen so far from them, I doubt they WILL. Lakers need to win approximately 53% of their games the rest of the way out to make the playoffs as an 8th seed, Im not sure an out of shape banged up Shaq is enough to turn a crappy Lakers team into a meiocre .500 team.
> ...



You contradict yourself too many times for me to respond and I don't want to do that much typing so I'll say this

If it was 99 % Shaq he'd have 5 titles before he got to LA, 

TMAC and KG lead their teams to stuck in the 1st round,

KG NOR TMAC could lead this Laker Bunch anywhere

Kobe is selfish you say the others are scrubs so why share, 

Why are you rambling ,you say Lakers won't make playoffs then say if they make finals east can beat them make up your mind. 

LASTLY SAY NO TO DRUGS

I won't respond to anymore of this nonsense.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

You must be joking, Marvin Harrison! 

As a Mavericks fan, I'm saying that Shaq & company will make their usual run and<b> I cannot quite figure out just what your point is - other than stating your dislike of the Lakers,</b> which a lot of fans have, but that has nothing to do with their DOMINANCE! 

Please - give credit where credit is due, young man.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

This is ludacris!

The lakers will make the playoffs, your just hoping they wont.

injures can keep a team down.
Although he is the major injury, its not just shaq.
Fox was out for 6 games, Devean George played hurt for a while and now he's injured. Horry has been playing hurt. Madsen is out. Samake is out cause of the roids. because of this we have no center. Its tough to win in the west with no center. Consider the lakers situation. if they cannot find a way to get healthy then yeah its possible they wont make te playoffs, but I'm confident they will ressurect themselves.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers won't take the top seed, it'll probably go to Mavs, spurs or kings, but they'll make it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Of course the lakers are a different team with shaq.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*why does this matter?*



> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Lakers won't take the top seed, it'll probably go to Mavs, spurs or kings, but they'll make it


Lakers havent been the top seed for as long as I can remember.

why does this matter?

its actually something that the top seeds should be worried about. If I were the Mavs, Sac, or SanAn, I sure as hll wouldn't want to see the lakers in the first round.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> no lakers suck ! hahha they were crushed by the mavs! i just hope they wont make the playoffs ! that would really make my day !


Boy life sure is pathetic when your team sucks huh?


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i just hope shaq comes back so that all the Laker fans will have no excuse when they lose ! God , lakers lakers lakers, they are so boring ! a selfish player like kobe,<strike> a big mouth who does ugly faces when he is ugly like a gorilla like shaq, a big nose like george,</strike>
(Can you think of something that pertains to BASKETBALL when you're trying to make an argument for the Lakers not doing as well in the START of the season? TRM-administrator) 
a player who loves to talk to the media who think he is so great like fisher , a cheating somake, a coach who thinks he is the best like phil, by the way for the who said that the heat is losing of course what can you expect when you have young players who doesn't have a star ! what about the defending champions LOSING! and now they are saying they are going for 4 ! how stupid !
<strike>and i also forgot lakers fans who are stupid chearing their team !</strike>(DO NOT denigrate an entire fan base - that is against the rules. TRM)


----------



## Marvin Harrison (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm saying the Lakers will NOT make the playoffs. There's no way an injury-prone fat man like Shaq can turn a horrible 3-8 team into a playoff team. Shaq will only be about 65% as dominant as he once was, and the Lakers will continue to lose. And even if the Laker's were to become a .500 team the rest of the way out, their 3-8 start will STILL prevent them from making the playoffs.

DING! DONG! THE LAKERS ARE DEAD!


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

<strike>YEAH i like that marvin ! i'll say it again 
DING DONG ! THE LAKERS ARE DEAD!</strike>
(This is a post that has no basketball discussion. In other words, you have no argument to defend your statement as to why you believe the Lakers are dead. TRM, administrator)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Harrison</b>!
> I'm saying the Lakers will NOT make the playoffs. There's no way an injury-prone fat man like Shaq can turn a horrible 3-8 team into a playoff team. Shaq will only be about 65% as dominant as he once was, and the Lakers will continue to lose. And even if the Laker's were to become a .500 team the rest of the way out, their 3-8 start will STILL prevent them from making the playoffs.
> 
> DING! DONG! THE LAKERS ARE DEAD!


Will you be here in April when the Lakers do make the playoffs? I encourage you to actively participate in this forum until then. That way we can laugh together at your ridiculous prediction.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Harrison</b>!
> Now I know all of you Laker fans are out there saying, "Just wait untill Shaq is back! When Shaq comes back were gonna eat your team alive!" and crap like that, but that's just ignorance. Let me explain:
> 
> 5. If LA doesnt win another world title this year, I believe Shaq will relieze his time has passed and retire. We've all seen how bad the Lakers are without Shaq. Kobe canNOT lead an NBA team by himself like Mr. McGrady and Mr. Garnett have. He's just not enough of a team player, he doesnt get his teammates involved like those guys do.
> ...


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

As much as I'd like to believe it, a couple of mid season 6-8 game win-streaks will se the Lakers safely into the playoffs and possibly a 4th straight title.

I don't wanna believe it, but it's true. Shaq is just that dominant! Guess there is no question as to whose team it is now, huh?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

the word "Possibly" for Mavs, Spurs, Kings and .... too
Do you agree with me?
Kukoc will have 4 rings before Shaq does.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin Harrison</b>!
> He's older, fatter


Before you post, get the facts.

He is slimmer than he's been in years. He'll be more dominant than EVER.

3-9...we *******suck right now


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

hahah lakers lose again! what a shame for the defending champ ! LAKERS are going down !


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You know better than to attack a poster. Your better than this!! truebluefan


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: There's A Great Chance The Lakers WONT Make The Playoffs!*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Before you post, get the facts.
> 
> He is slimmer than he's been in years. He'll be more dominant than EVER.
> ...


I don't understand how a guy who hasn't played 1 minute yet, has practiced only in the last few weeks, coming off surgery can be more dominant then ever... I would say less so, but still the greatest force in the league. 

-Petey


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

why can't you guys accept the truth?? that the lakers are going down !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> As much as I'd like to believe it, a couple of mid season 6-8 game win-streaks will se the Lakers safely into the playoffs and possibly a 4th straight title.
> 
> I don't wanna believe it, but it's true. Shaq is just that dominant! Guess there is no question as to whose team it is now, huh?


No question in my mind. When shaq comes back, no one can stop him!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im not trying to add fuel to the fire but the more I think about it the less I think the Lakers can win. They will not go on a magic 15-20 game winning spree. Teams arent gonna roll over just cause Shaq is back. Teams like the Sonics,Kings, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, Suns, Wolves , Jazz, Blazers, Clippers, and Warriors have more of a reason to make sure they walk out of that arena witha W. Why? The are all beating the Lakers in the standings right now and before in past years they werent. I know the Lkaers will still win but not as much as everyone expects. Shaq will only play 25-30 minutes. And the way some of these teams run thats all they need to geta 26 point lead. Teams like Indiana, NJ, and Detroit have some thing to prove also and who better to prove it against but the ailing and trying to recover defending Champs? Like it was stated Shaq isnt gonna magically make Fisher, Horry and Fox play better. Teh Key to beating the Lakers is not to beat Shaq but to beat the other 4. and if Shaq is only playing half a game it becomes that much easier. You have to at least be in seed # 8 before you can be dominate in the playoffs. And if Shaq has to expend all that energy just to get to #8 seed than what will his toe have to give in the playoffs? It might be a no win situation for the Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Im not trying to add fuel to the fire but the more I think about it the less I think the Lakers can win. They will not go on a magic 15-20 game winning spree. Teams arent gonna roll over just cause Shaq is back. Teams like the Sonics,Kings, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, Suns, Wolves , Jazz, Blazers, Clippers, and Warriors have more of a reason to make sure they walk out of that arena witha W. Why? The are all beating the Lakers in the standings right now and before in past years they werent. I know the Lkaers will still win but not as much as everyone expects. Shaq will only play 25-30 minutes. And the way some of these teams run thats all they need to geta 26 point lead. Teams like Indiana, NJ, and Detroit have some thing to prove also and who better to prove it against but the ailing and trying to recover defending Champs? Like it was stated Shaq isnt gonna magically make Fisher, Horry and Fox play better. Teh Key to beating the Lakers is not to beat Shaq but to beat the other 4. and if Shaq is only playing half a game it becomes that much easier. You have to at least be in seed # 8 before you can be dominate in the playoffs. And if Shaq has to expend all that energy just to get to #8 seed than what will his toe have to give in the playoffs? It might be a no win situation for the Lakers.


Dude its November what are you saying please don't bet anyone any money about these ramblings, I can accept the Lakers aren't playing well I can except even that the Lakers currently suck but talk of playoff contention after 12 games with 70 more to go is senseless, if the Lakers were 12-0, I wouldn't be talking about it, its too early to see who's going and who's not going to make the playoffs, and for someone to suggest that a team with Kobe and Shaq on it can't make the playoffs is ridiculous they've won 3 in a row now suddenly they aren't going to the playoffs. Its a stupid conversation to be having with most of the season ahead, I don't expect any long winning streaks by the Lakers just a consistent dose of 5 -6 games streaks. Everyone gets up to play the Champs and so ripping off long streaks will be hard but short streaks won't be a problem.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

As much as I hate the Lakers and would like to see them go 0-82 every season I see little evidence that they will miss the playoffs. After 12 games last year the #8 seed, Utah Jazz, were 4-8. That is only one game better than the Lakers. They got the #8 seed by 4 games. From that point the Jazz were 39-31. Do you really think the lakers can't go 40-30 (57% winning percentage) over the rest of the season?
Just for a reference point that means you think the Lakers with Shaq and Kobe are a worse team than Washington, Atlanta, Orlando, Minnesota and Phoenix. These are the teams currently between 54 and 56% winning percentage. 
BTW the current #8 seed is on track to only win 38 games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> As much as I hate the Lakers and would like to see them go 0-82 every season I see little evidence that they will miss the playoffs. After 12 games last year the #8 seed, Utah Jazz, were 4-8. That is only one game better than the Lakers. They got the #8 seed by 4 games. From that point the Jazz were 39-31. Do you really think the lakers can't go 40-30 (57% winning percentage) over the rest of the season?
> Just for a reference point that means you think the Lakers with Shaq and Kobe are a worse team than Washington, Atlanta, Orlando, Minnesota and Phoenix. These are the teams currently between 54 and 56% winning percentage.
> BTW the current #8 seed is on track to only win 38 games.


Just a random thought. I want the Lakers to make the playoffs because if there is a new chapion they should have to go through them. But I was just stating a thought. Every game is of an equal importance and sucees and misery duplicate themselves very easily. We dont know if Shaq wont reinjure that toe. Its been hampering him for a long time and its a degenative desease. That means it WILL come back just a matter of when. If Im wrong thats ok because I would rather see the Lakers get thrashed in the Playoffs anyway. But if Im right nobody will remember that either besides me.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Just a random thought. I want the Lakers to make the playoffs because if there is a new chapion they should have to go through them. But I was just stating a thought. Every game is of an equal importance and sucees and misery duplicate themselves very easily. We dont know if Shaq wont reinjure that toe. Its been hampering him for a long time and its a degenative desease. That means it WILL come back just a matter of when. If Im wrong thats ok because I would rather see the Lakers get thrashed in the Playoffs anyway. But if Im right nobody will remember that either besides me.


I agree I want to see the next champ take out the current champ on the way to the title. I also don't want the Lakers in the lottery where they can possibly get a high pick to go with Shaq and Kobe.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> why can't you guys accept the truth?? that the lakers are going down !


the truth?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

yeah the truth that shaq is a *** with a big mouth and kobe is nothing compared to jordan and gerorge has *** and fisher joined the nba just to talk to the media madsen is just pretending to be injured so that he wont play coz when they find out he is just a loser, and ofcouse the laker fans who suck thinking they will be champs!

Easy there. You have made your point about the lakers and your opinions have been noted. But you will no longer be allowed to make statements like you have. They are offensive and against the guidleines. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> yeah the truth that shaq is a *** with a big mouth and kobe is nothing compared to jordan and gerorge has *** and fisher joined the nba just to talk to the media madsen is just pretending to be injured so that he wont play coz when they find out he is just a loser, and ofcouse the laker fans who suck thinking they will be champs!
> 
> Easy there. You have made your point about the lakers and your opinions have been noted. But you will no longer be allowed to make statements like you have. They are offensive and against the guidleines. Thanks for understanding.


:laugh: :laugh: 
You hate them that bad; you'll probably have a nervous breakdown if they win this year.
:laugh: :laugh:


----------

